# Yogurt for IBS



## Faustus (Jul 5, 2004)

There was an article I came across this weekend that indicated that yogurt was helpful for IBS. "Anyone with lactose intolerance, constipation, diarrhea, inflammatory bowel disease or even food allergies probably could benefit from eating yogurt." I have tried so many things and everything helps for a little while, but nothing cuts down on the severity.Help.


----------



## cogmeg (Dec 15, 2004)

I read that too...was in the USA Weekend insert in today's paper. I wonder if it does work. I'm up to trying anything right now. Once I get to the store to get some, I'll let you know if it helps.


----------



## cogmeg (Dec 15, 2004)

Well I tried it for about 3 days and all it did was upset my stomach. Maybe it will work for someone else but it doesn't seem like it's going to help me.


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

Is it 'live' yoghurt? If not you may not be getting the beneficial bacteria and giving yourself a big dose of milk which isn't good if your sensitive to lactose! Have you tried soya yoghurt, bit more expensive but I think it's nice.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Like anything else "your mileage may vary" and a lot of people here have had some benefit from various probiotic bacteria supplements (the same sorts of bacteria that are in yogurt)The problem with yogurt is they may not be using strains that grow well in people, and the bacteria may not be alive when you eat them (they were live when the yogurt was made, but that may have been awhile ago).The bacteria eat a fair amount of lactose in the milk (not all) so it is usually better tolerated than milk, but if you have issues after drinking milk (especially on an empty stomach) you may need to watch how much yogurt you eat at a time, and eating it with a meal will help (rather than just a large amount by itself as a meal).K.K.


----------

